# Morritt's Grand Resort



## riverdees05 (Jan 10, 2014)

Have a Spring Break 2015 2 bedroom unit on hold at Morritt's Grand Resort.  How is this resort?  Where is the best place to rent a car?  Any other information would be appreciated.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 10, 2014)

Great place and the Grande units are all oceanfront.
It's a quiet part of the island.

You don't need a car but the taxi's are expensive from the airport to the hotel it's around $75.  The resort does have a van service that's cheaper if you reserve in advance.  

There is a small grocery and liquor store across the street.  Also a few restaurants within walking distance.  A little Italian Kitchen, Subway and the resort next door has a restaurant and a few bars.  The resort does some dinners for the guests.  They had a lobster night and BBQ while we were there.  

There is a reef right outside your door so you don't need to go far for some beautiful snorkeling.  They have other things to do on the island.  I spent a week at the resort and did not venture off the resort property but there are lots of activities if you are looking for that.


----------



## Htoo0 (Jan 10, 2014)

You don't need a car but you may want one if you want to do anything besides hang out at the resort and beach. (Lots of people do.) If you want a car (we always do) I would call McCurley's or Andy's. It's been a couple of years but last I knew McCurley's picked you up in a van and transported you and your luggage to Morritts where your car is waiting. They also take you back to the airport at the end of the trip. A big plus IMHO. Enjoy!


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 11, 2014)

The last review wasn't very positive.  Any other recent stays?


----------



## Laurie (Jan 11, 2014)

We were there 6 years ago, one of the best vacations ever and really different from our usual. 

I didn't read the latest reviews, but I can't imagine not liking the place, even with some imperfections. It's the kind of place we might go back to a second time, and we rarely are inspired to do that.

Edited to add: at the time, flights were quite a bit cheaper originating in FL than in NC, so we piggybacked a TS week on Siesta Key, and spent less total $$ on airfare (NC to Tampa to GCM to NC) than if we'd flown direct.


----------



## Lou (Jan 11, 2014)

We were there about 5 years ago and loved it!  I think you would need to rent a car, and second using McCurley's.  They pick you up and take you back to the airport and that is a BIG plus.  We didn't find driving on the opposite side of the road too much of a problem.  Lots of fun things to do...Stingray City, Botanical Gardens, Turtle farm, Rum Point are a few that we really enjoyed.


----------



## Carta (Jan 11, 2014)

I was there quite few years ago...Resort is nice; but I prefer 7 Mile Beach area...Much more lively and BEAUTIFUL...   7 Mile Beach is on my Top 5 most beautiful beaches...Morritts is about half hour away...Too secluded for me..

IMO, A car is a MUST no matter where u stay on GC..Just remember they drive on left side; not to mention steering wheel is on right...Just takes time to get used to..


----------



## Carta (Jan 12, 2014)

I'd like to add; GC is very expensive...Last time I was there, they actually charged for electricity....That's why i go to Cancun...(very reasonable)


----------



## Htoo0 (Jan 12, 2014)

Grand Cayman- home of the $10 hamburger. It's true Morritts is secluded compared to 7 Mile Beach but that's what some people like about it. And the reef surrounding the beach area creates a nice, calm swimming/snorkeling area. Stingray City is a must see in my opinion but not everyone would agree.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 12, 2014)

GrayFal said:


> The Grand units are comparable to Marriott units.
> 
> It is on the quiet, laid back end of the island.
> 
> ...


 Hope this helps…I go every year. 
There is a charge for electric but it is metered to each unit, so you pay for your own usage, not everyone else's.


----------



## slabeaume (Jan 16, 2014)

It's not uncommon to have a fee for electricity at the resorts in the Caribbean.  We just paid $22/night in St. Thomas and I do remember paying at the Morritt's back in 2001 (right before they opened the new Grand units).  Even staying in the old Morritt's, we loved it.   It is on our list of places to return to some day.  If you'd care to see the blog I made of that vacation, here's a link to it:
http://travelingwithsue.blogspot.com/2011/03/2001grand-cayman-june-2-9.html#more


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 16, 2014)

slabeaume said:


> It's not uncommon to have a fee for electricity at the resorts in the Caribbean.  We just paid $22/night in St. Thomas and I do remember paying at the Morritt's back in 2001 (right before they opened the new Grand units).  Even staying in the old Morritt's, we loved it.   It is on our list of places to return to some day.  If you'd care to see the blog I made of that vacation, here's a link to it:
> http://travelingwithsue.blogspot.com/2011/03/2001grand-cayman-june-2-9.html#more



Were you just at Wyndham Bluebeards BeachClub?  Going soon….just love it!


----------



## chriskre (Jan 16, 2014)

slabeaume said:


> It's not uncommon to have a fee for electricity at the resorts in the Caribbean.  We just paid $22/night in St. Thomas and I do remember paying at the Morritt's back in 2001 (right before they opened the new Grand units).  Even staying in the old Morritt's, we loved it.   It is on our list of places to return to some day.  If you'd care to see the blog I made of that vacation, here's a link to it:
> http://travelingwithsue.blogspot.com/2011/03/2001grand-cayman-june-2-9.html#more



Nice trip report. 
Thanks for sharing.
Going in March, very excited.


----------



## slabeaume (Jan 16, 2014)

GrayFal said:


> Were you just at Wyndham Bluebeards BeachClub?  Going soon….just love it!



I was, but I only spent 1 night there.  I presume you saw my blog from there, too.  Spent the rest of the nights at the Elysian.  Was really happy with both those places.  They're on my wanna go back to list, too.  I'm getting quite the list now!  One place to do keep making it back to is Kauai---trip 13 coming up in a couple days!


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 17, 2014)

slabeaume said:


> I was, but I only spent 1 night there.  I presume you saw my blog from there, too.  Spent the rest of the nights at the Elysian.  Was really happy with both those places.  They're on my wanna go back to list, too.  I'm getting quite the list now!  One place to do keep making it back to is Kauai---trip 13 coming up in a couple days!



Actually now that you say it. I do recall your other blog. You had some really good STT snorkeling tips!  

Thanks for your reports. I love to read them.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 17, 2014)

chriskre said:


> Nice trip report.
> Thanks for sharing.
> Going in March, very excited.



Me, too:whoopie:


----------



## chriskre (Jan 17, 2014)

GrayFal said:


> Me, too:whoopie:



You are?   What a coincidence.


----------



## ralphd (Apr 18, 2014)

Htoo0 said:


> You don't need a car but you may want one if you want to do anything besides hang out at the resort and beach. (Lots of people do.) If you want a car (we always do) I would call McCurley's or Andy's. It's been a couple of years but last I knew McCurley's picked you up in a van and transported you and your luggage to Morritts where your car is waiting. They also take you back to the airport at the end of the trip. A big plus IMHO. Enjoy!



Good advice, I have used both.


----------

